# Best 3day split training routine



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

What is the best 3day split training routine?

I want to base it around the big 3...bench press, squat and deadlift.

I worry about lack of strength after these main 3 to work other body parts.

I feel my shoulders suffer when trying to train after heavy bench.

Need to know the best day to do shoulders etc.

Is chest day best for shoulders though?

I am training for strength.

Need to figure out the best 3day split as dont have the recovery for a gym all week.

(am natty) so nothing silly please


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

eg..

Mon

Bench,

Incline,

Decline,

Military press,

Side raises,

Tuesday

Deadlift,

Shrugs,

Upward row,

Bent over row

etcetc


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Day 1 Shoulders, biceps, triceps

Day 2 Legs

Day 3 Back, Chest.

Day 4 Off. Can easilt throw in another days rest between bodyparts if you feel the need. This kind of routine does not require much volume due to the frequency...unless your genetically gifted ofcourse

Calves and abs rotate


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

For me it would be the following:

Mon: Chest, Bi's, Tri's

Wed: Legs

Fri: Back, Shoulders

Plenty of rest in there. Chest, Legs, BAck are the main workout group there so you can put squats, bench and deads as the first exercise for each.


----------

